# Ego one CLR coils (need a bit of a tutorial)



## NnoS (2/7/15)

Hey all. So I decided to get the CLR coils as a kind of practice run for when I get some more serious gear in terms of building coils and I have a few questions that I hope you can help me out with. (forgive me if this is an existing thread).

Firstly, the valve that controls how much juice enters the coil; I know this is for wicking mostly when using either a higher PG vs VG liquid ratio, but I was wondering if this affects the amount of juice that gets vaporised as it seems I am using quite a bit a bit of juice with an more open setting. Might be that I am just overdoing it 

Also, any recommendations as to how often I need to replace coils and rewick or even cleaning coils etc would be great. At the moment the flavour is good and I haven't had any dry hits after about a week (well after I had to chuck the first coil coz I didn't prime it properly and closed the valve too tightly). 

Finally, any tips on what type of cotton and wire I should be using to get the best out of the rebuildable coil would also be awesome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baby Blue$ (2/7/15)

Thanks for taking the initiative, have also bought the clr head and tried my hand at making a coil, bit of a shlep as its such a tiny space to work in.


----------



## Lushen (2/7/15)

Hi @NnoS and @Baby Blue$ 

The CLR heads are not too difficult to build, just check out the readily available videos on Youtube.
I used 26 Gauge to build a 0,5 Ohm coils with 5 wraps and it worked fine.

As it is a rebuildable head, you can create any resistance that you want.
Used http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp to estimate the coil that you want to build.

The juice adjustment does not affect the amount of juice you vape, it affects the amount of juice that can wick.
Close the juice channel a litte when using 50/50 P/VG juices as it is a thinner juice and wicks quicker.
Open it when using higher vg juices.

In all honesty, I always left the juice channels fully open and did not get flooding with 50/50 juices. But I did use a 2.5 ID for my coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

